# Avatar: Avengers: Endgame nicht mehr erfolgreichster Kinofilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avatar: Avengers: Endgame nicht mehr erfolgreichster Kinofilm*

						Von 2010 bis 2019 war Avatar der kommerziell erfolgreichste Kinofilm aller Zeiten, ehe er von Avengers: Endgame abgelöst wurde. Nun ist Avatar wieder die Nummer eins. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avatar: Avengers: Endgame nicht mehr erfolgreichster Kinofilm*


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. März 2021)

Ich weiß nicht, was die Leute alle an Avatar gefressen haben.
Ein guter Science Fiction Film - mehr nicht.

Ich hab beide gesehen und Avengers gefällt mit viel besser.
Bei Avatar war halt der 3D Boom neu aufgeflammt.
Deswegen hat der auch so viele Besucher in Kino gelockt.


----------



## leadustin (20. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was die Leute alle an Avatar gefressen haben.
> Ein guter Science Fiction Film - mehr nicht.
> 
> Ich hab beide gesehen und Avengers gefällt mit viel besser.
> ...


Avatar hat halt bei seinem Erscheinen alles auf technischer Seite in den Schatten gestellt. Avengers ist das Produkt einer clever aufgebauten Filmreihe. Die Leute waren heiß drauf, wie die Geschichte zu Ende erzählt wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. März 2021)

leadustin schrieb:


> Avatar hat halt bei seinem Erscheinen alles auf technischer Seite in den Schatten gestellt.


Nein.
Jedenfalls hat es mich nicht vom Hocker gerissen, wie Star Wars oder ähnliches.


----------



## Vinz1911 (20. März 2021)

Avatar war wohl mit der größte Schrott den ich in meinem Leben gesehen habe. Der einzige Grund warum der Film soviel Erfolg hatte, war das Wiederaufkommen von 3D. Aber sicher nicht, weil es so ein fantastischer Film war/ist


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. März 2021)

Frage:
Wurde Avengers: Endgame denn auch in China gezeigt?

Falls Avengers: Endgame auch erst 10 Jahre später in China rauskommen sollte hinkt der Vergleich...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 190656 (20. März 2021)

Ich schaue wenig Filme, aber beide hätte ich nicht vermisst hätte es Sie nicht gegeben.

!Achtung! 
Harter Sarkasmus:

Avatar... oder Militär vs Mensch der seine Beine wieder hat und jetzt blau ist. In 3D!!!

Avangers: Endgame
Wenn Superheldenmacher kein Bock mehr auf Ihre Superhelden haben und Sie von der Bildfläche verschwinden haben wollen. 
Ich frage mich ob Arrow, Hulk wie im Comic tötet, - nur diesesmal weil er Ihn als Bruce Banner mit seinem pseudo wissenschaftsgeschwafel so langweilt das Captain Amerika daran stirbt + Altersschwäche und an ihm am Ende Rache übt? Egal Ich... bin... nicht Iron Man?

Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Hint im nächsten Teil: Avangers: Social Justice Warior mit American Women oder wie Sie nochmal heißt mit einem Crossover von den weiblichen Mythbuster Persönlichkeiten des letzten Ghostbuster Films.


----------



## AchtBit (20. März 2021)

Mit Marvel kann ich überhaupt nix anfangen.  Ich fand Infinity War ganz ok. Gute Action like Stirb Langsam. Der 2 Teil war mir zu langweilig. Hat sich ewig gezogen am Anfang. Und bei einen Streifen ohne grosse Handlung, nervt das.

Das Drehbuch zu Avatar hat schon seit den 80ern existiert. Cameron wollte den Film erst machen, wenn das Drehbuch technisch umsetzbar geworden ist. Es wurde dann ein Tech Highlight ohne grosse Handlung.  Das mit den Avataren war die einzige Innovation.  Positiv war, das der Film hat an keiner Stelle, an Tempo verloren hat.

Für mich ein Unentschieden zw. Avatar und Infinity War.


----------



## Quake2008 (20. März 2021)

Vinz1911 schrieb:


> Avatar war wohl mit der größte Schrott den ich in meinem Leben gesehen habe. Der einzige Grund warum der Film soviel Erfolg hatte, war das Wiederaufkommen von 3D. Aber sicher nicht, weil es so ein fantastischer Film war/ist




Es gibt da ganz viele Lemminge, die sind damit zufrieden, nicht über sich selbst nachzudenken, daher nehmen Sie alles in Kauf, dass Sie von Ihrem traurigen Elend ablenkt. 

Und für diese Lemminge gibt es halt Avatar, Musik Stücke die nur 2,39Min laufen usw. 

Die haben meist ein Kack Job, aber der reicht aus, um sich bischen abzulenken.. 

Corona hat Ihnen geholfen, sich mal selbst kennen zu lernen, ob es geklappt hat sehen wir an Avatar 2, wenn der gefloppt ist.


----------



## TrueRomance (20. März 2021)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Es gibt da ganz viele Lemminge, die sind damit zufrieden, nicht über sich selbst nachzudenken, daher nehmen Sie alles in Kauf, dass Sie von Ihrem traurigen Elend ablenkt.
> 
> Und für diese Lemminge gibt es halt Avatar, Musik Stücke die nur 2,39Min laufen usw.
> 
> ...


Jetzt wird wohl schon am Filmgeschmack ein psychologisches Profil erstellt? Scheinbar bist du hier stärker frustriert als alle Avatarfans. Lasst doch die Menschen sehen was sie wollen. Was interessiert da der Job oder psychologische Probleme?

Dein Kommentar verrät da mehr über dich als der Filmgeschmack derer die Avatar als guten Film bezeichnen.

Ich fand Avatar gut. Und ich habe ihn nie in 3D gesehen. Die Story war gut und optisch ist er einfach schön anzusehen. Was hat das jetzt mit meinem Job zu tun? Zumal mir dieser Spaß macht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. März 2021)

Wird hier wirklich über Geschmack gestritten, ernsthaft? Leute Leute Leute, da könnt ihr euch auch über "_Was, deine Lieblingsfarbe ist Blau, was bist denn du für einer, meine ist natürlich Grün, wer Recht hat ist doch klar_" streiten ... 


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab beide gesehen und Avengers gefällt mit viel besser.


Bei mir ist es anders herum.


Vinz1911 schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund warum der Film soviel Erfolg hatte, war das Wiederaufkommen von 3D. Aber sicher nicht, weil es so ein fantastischer Film war/ist


Ich habe mir den Film ohne 3D angesehen, mir gefällt der Film, nicht weil darin eine gewisse Technik verwendet wurde.
Ich glaube auch nicht das der Erfolg alleinig an 3D lag, denn 3D-Filme gibt es schon Jahrzehnte, das ist immer wieder verschwunden weil es Kacke ist, nur die Filmbosse wollten das immer wieder einführen.


----------



## Two-Face (20. März 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Film ohne 3D angesehen, mir gefällt der Film, nicht weil darin eine gewisse Technik verwendet wurde.
> Ich glaube auch nicht das der Erfolg alleinig an 3D lag, denn 3D-Filme gibt es schon Jahrzehnte, das ist immer wieder verschwunden weil es Kacke ist, nur die Filmbosse wollten das immer wieder einführen.


Die Thematik "_Fremder gewinnt Vertrauen Einheimischer und kämpft mit ihnen gegen böse, kapitalistische Unterdrücker_" ist aber nochmal ein ganzes Stück älter. 
Inhaltlich hat der Film nichts wirklich originelles zu bieten, das sagen auch viele Fans -_ Pocahontas_ in blau eben.
Und ich bezweifle, dass sich so ein Film nur deswegen dermaßen viele Leute angeguckt hätten - vor allem öfter als einmal. 

Die technische Leistung war doch der Hauptgrund, wieso der Film so enorm erfolgreich war. Kein Film - weder damals noch heute - hat das mit 3D so gut hinbekommen, das war im Kino schlicht eine Wucht. Das wollte auch nicht irgend' ein Chef einer Produktionsfirma so, sondern Cameron selbst, da er die Technik eben ausreizen und Tricktechnik auf eine neue Stufe heben wollte. Genauso wurde _Avatar_ auch vermarktet, als technischer Meilenstein, nicht als erzählerisches Meisterwerk.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (20. März 2021)

Finde es eher interessant das "erfolgreichster Film" gleich gesezt wird mit Umsatz.
Ich würde das ja eher so interpretieren wieviele Menschen haben den Film gesehen bzw. wieviele Tickets wurden 
verkauft und nicht was hat ein Ticket gekostet.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. März 2021)

@Two-Face
Kampf gegen Unterdrückung, Völkermord, Ausbeutung, Vertreibung wegen irgendwelcher Gründe ist leider kein längst überwundenes Thema, dazu muss man nur aktuelle Nachrichten lesen. Der Kampf für das Gute ist was die Leute sehen wollen, genauso wie bei Avengers.


----------



## Two-Face (20. März 2021)

_Avengers_ ist, genauso wie sämtliche MCU-Filme, leicht verdauliches Popcorn-Kino.
Der durchschnittliche Filmkonsument braucht das einfach, um sich von seinem Alltag abzulenken.
Filme, die deine genannten Thematiken drastisch komplexer und auch abstrakter auf die Leinwand bringen, sind nie ansatzweise so erfolgreich, was die Einspielergebnisse angeht.

Cameron hat mit _Avatar_ lediglich ein längst bekanntes Thema aufgegriffen und das in ein Sci-Fi-Universum verfrachtet. Mit 3D und allerhand zugehörigen Brimbaborium eben.


----------



## Quake2008 (21. März 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Jetzt wird wohl schon am Filmgeschmack ein psychologisches Profil erstellt? Scheinbar bist du hier stärker frustriert als alle Avatarfans. Lasst doch die Menschen sehen was sie wollen. Was interessiert da der Job oder psychologische Probleme?
> 
> Dein Kommentar verrät da mehr über dich als der Filmgeschmack derer die Avatar als guten Film bezeichnen.
> 
> Ich fand Avatar gut. Und ich habe ihn nie in 3D gesehen. Die Story war gut und optisch ist er einfach schön anzusehen. Was hat das jetzt mit meinem Job zu tun? Zumal mir dieser Spaß macht.



Ich habe den Film auch gesehen und Visual war er sehr gut. Ich weiß nicht ob man alles als "Geschmacksache" pauschalisieren kann. Bei Musik würde ich sagen 100% Geschmacksache, aber bei Filmen.

Ich kann den Film sehen und für mich als sehenswert betrachten, jedoch kann man den Film auch kritisieren, die O815 Story, der Sound, die Effekte uwm. Das ist legitim und sollte auch möglich sein.

Es ist kein geheimnis das es ein Publikum gibt für seichte Unterhaltung. Deshalb gibt es von manchen Filmen die immer den selben Ablauf haben soviele, weil es bei der Zielgruppe funktioniert.

Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich der geistige Anspruch an solche Werke auch, falls vorhanden. Zum abschalten ganz nett, aber irgendwann kann man sie nicht mehr sehen.

Es geht hier nicht ob mir die blaue Hautfarbe der Protagonstiten gefällt oder nicht. Sondern ob die Vison des Autors als gelungen gesehen werden kann.


----------



## Hannesjooo (21. März 2021)

Bester Remake ever 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2021)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Und für diese Lemminge gibt es halt Avatar, Musik Stücke die nur 2,39Min laufen usw.


Was haben kurze Musikstücke mit Qualität zu tun? Meinst du Charthits oder andere Stücke?
Ich kenne viele Stücke von Soundtracks die so kurz sind aber eine hohe Qualität aufweisen.

Topic: Avatar ist ok. Die Story ist nichts besonderes. Eine Indianergeschichte gegen weiße Siedlier in die Zukunft auf einen anderen Planeten übertragen. Die Technik ist wegweisend. Er gilt heutzutage noch als einer der besten 3D Filme.

Avengers Endgame ist ein super Finale. Da wird alles aufgefahren was das MCU zu bieten hat.

Mir ist es auch egal wie erfolgreich ein Film ist, bzw danach richte ich nicht meinen Geschmack aus.
Wobei ich es mir für Filme die mir gefallen  schon wünsche. Sonst gäbe es auch keine Fortsetzungen wenn ein Film floppt.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. März 2021)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Ich kann den Film sehen und für mich als sehenswert betrachten, jedoch kann man den Film auch kritisieren, die O815 Story, der Sound, die Effekte uwm. Das ist legitim und sollte auch möglich sein.


Das hast du aber nicht getan.


Quake2008 schrieb:


> Es ist kein geheimnis das es ein Publikum gibt für seichte Unterhaltung.


Ja und? 



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht ob mir die blaue Hautfarbe der Protagonstiten gefällt oder nicht. Sondern ob die Vison des Autors als gelungen gesehen werden kann.


Nein, dir ging es darum die Zielgruppe zu beleidigen. Du hast nicht den Film kritisiert sondern die, die ihn gern sehen.

Ich habe einen Job der mich fordert. Jeden Tag. Und das mehr als 8h am Tag. Und da will ich zum Feierabend einfach mal abschalten. Da ist es völlig egal ob es American Dad oder Avatar ist. Ich sehe auch viele Filme aus den 80er und 90er Jahren gern. Die Actionfilme waren auch alle gleich. Das ist mir aber egal, ich will entspannen. Da bedarf es keinen selbsternannten Kritiker der versucht ein psychologisches Profil zu erstellen welches auf Beleidigung abzielt. Das ist geistig nämlich genau so anspruchsvoll wie deine "Kritik".


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. März 2021)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Finde es eher interessant das "erfolgreichster Film" gleich gesezt wird mit Umsatz.


Nun ja, in einer kapitalistischen Gesellschaft wird Erfolg an Umsatz gemessen. In der Lesart stimmt dann auch die Superlative.

Wieso wird der Film erst 12 Jahre nach Erscheinen dort ausgestrahlt? Politische Gründe?


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2021)

Hier ist natürlich der wirtschaftliche Erfolg gemeint. Welcher nichts über die Qualität des Films aussagt.
Dann eher Preise wie Oscar usw. Wobei man da auch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen kann, dass die Filme, welche Oscars bekommen haben, zwingend besser sind als Filme ohne Preise.


----------



## Schinken (21. März 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das hast du aber nicht getan.
> 
> Ja und?
> 
> ...


Schön gesagt. Kann ich so unterschreiben. 

@Topic: Was hat das mit PCs oder Hardware zu tun? Nichts gegen den Blick über den Tellerrand aber Umsatzrekorde von Filmen?


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2021)

Schinken schrieb:


> @Topic: Was hat das mit PCs oder Hardware zu tun? Nichts gegen den Blick über den Tellerrand aber Umsatzrekorde von Filmen?


Guckt ihr nie in das Forum? Das hier ist ein passendes Unterforum für Musik, Filme und Bücher.


----------



## Frank-Langweiler (21. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Guckt ihr nie in das Forum? Das hier ist ein passendes Unterforum für Musik, Filme und Bücher.


Haha, in your Face!

ausserdem ist er ja Computergeneriert, bald sieht Ectzeitgrafik so aus.


----------



## Quake2008 (21. März 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das hast du aber nicht getan.
> 
> Ja und?
> 
> ...




[...]Nein, dir ging es darum die Zielgruppe zu beleidigen. Du hast nicht den Film kritisiert sondern die, die ihn gern sehen.[...]

Das scheint mir unbewusst gelungen zu sein. 

Genau genommen ist Filme schauen das ungünstigste Mittel zu entspannen, aber das wäre ein anderes Thema. Entspannen kann der Geist und Körper nicht durch passive anstrengungen.

Filme werden für Zielgruppen gemacht und nur weil man mal in einen dieser Filme gezapped hat, gehört man nicht automatisch dazu.

Jeder hat andere Ansprüche und Erwartungen an Medien, dass ist auch legitim. Wäre ja langweilig, wenn wir alle gleich ticken würden.

Wenn ich mir Zeit nehme einen Film zu schauen, dann ist mir der Inhalt weniger wichtig, Filme mit Inhalt haben meist eine langweilige Verpackung. Und der rest ist meist für Kino gemacht. Solange sich die Handlung nicht zu sehr zieht, schau ich fast alles. Ich sammel Filme und bin auch ein Fan der Filme aus den 80er 90er vor allen Trick und Animationsfilme begeistern sogar meine Kinder.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. März 2021)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Das scheint mir unbewusst gelungen zu sein.


Unbewusst?



Quake2008 schrieb:


> viele Lemminge





Quake2008 schrieb:


> nicht über sich selbst nachzudenken





Quake2008 schrieb:


> Sie von Ihrem traurigen Elend ablenkt





Quake2008 schrieb:


> Die haben meist ein Kack Job



Vielleicht solltest du deine Ratschläge selbst beherzigen und über dich nachdenken.
Wäre mal ein Anfang anstatt zu versuchen so subtil über Geschmack zu streiten und deine Vorurteile hier kundzutun.


----------



## Sam_Bochum (21. März 2021)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Das scheint mir unbewusst gelungen zu sein.



Wenn dir so eine Passiv Aggressive Gülle unbewusst entfleucht, solltest du ganz stark an dir selbst arbeiten, statt dir den Kopf über die Motive anderer zu zerbrechen....


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2021)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Genau genommen ist Filme schauen das ungünstigste Mittel zu entspannen, aber das wäre ein anderes Thema. Entspannen kann der Geist und Körper nicht durch passive anstrengungen.


Bei passiven "Anstrengungen" entspannt man eher als wenn man aktiv was macht z.B. liest oder am PC sitzt.
Ich werde durchs Fernsehen am Abend schnell müde. Das brauche ich zum runterkommen.
Sitze ich zu lange am PC und versuche danach direkt zu schlafen habe ich dann Probleme.

Es gibt eben Filme dabei braucht man nicht groß nachdenken sondern kann sich berieseln lassen. Ich glaube das meinte @TrueRomance damit.


----------



## Quake2008 (21. März 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Unbewusst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mach dir um mich keine Sorgen, aber danke für deine Fürsorge. Du meist über Inhalt streiten, den ob die Avatare Blau, Grün oder lila sind stand nicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. März 2021)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Du meist über Inhalt streiten, den ob die Avatare Blau, Grün oder lila sind stand nicht zur Diskussion


Nein, ich meine Geschmack. So wie ich es geschrieben habe. Was die Farbe der Avatare damit zu tun hat ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Quake2008 (21. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei passiven "Anstrengungen" entspannt man eher als wenn man aktiv was macht z.B. liest oder am PC sitzt.
> Ich werde durchs Fernsehen am Abend schnell müde. Das brauche ich zum runterkommen.
> Sitze ich zu lange am PC und versuche danach direkt zu schlafen habe ich dann Probleme.
> 
> Es gibt eben Filme dabei braucht man nicht groß nachdenken sondern kann sich berieseln lassen. Ich glaube das meinte @TrueRomance damit.


Ich hatte mich in eigener Sache mal erkundigt. Zum runterfahren, ist ein Buch lesen, besser geeignet. 
So meint es die Wissenschaft. Ich muss sagen, dass ich 1 Std vor dem zu Bett gehen kein Fernsehen oder PC mehr konsumiere und der Schlaf ist deutlich erholsamer geworden. 

Aus eigener Gewohnheit hab ich Abend auch immer gezockt bis 1 Uhr zum Teil, um mich von der Arbeit abzulenken.   Seit dem Jobwechsel hab ich Abends kein Stress mehr und bin deutlich entspannter, gut die Erkenntnis hat auch 6 Jahre gedauert. Aber so gehts es vielen Menschen, meist unbewusst.

Im Grunde bin ich eher der Meinung jeder seine Methode finden muss, aber es gibt halt auch eine allgemeine Formel die für alle gleich funktioniert.


----------



## facehugger (21. März 2021)

Also wenn ich blau bin, kann ich immer gut schlafen

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2021)

facehugger schrieb:


> Also wenn ich blau bin, kann ich immer gut schlafen
> 
> Gruß


Ja guck... die Na´vis sind immer blau!


----------



## 6Pac (21. März 2021)

Avengers: Endgame: nicht mehr umsatzstärkster Kinofilm
…klingt leider nicht so großartig in den Ohren.

In der gleichen Liste steht auch John Carter, der an den Kinokassen 285 Mio. eingenommen hat.
Dummerweise hat der Film weitaus mehr gekostet.

Wie definiert man Erfolg?
Umsatz an der Kinokasse?
Gewinn?
Zuschauerzahlen?

Avengers: Endgame:
Kein Film hat abzüglich Produktion- und Marketingkosten mehr Gewinn an der Kinokasse gemacht.

E.T. und Star Wars:
Umsatzrenditen eines Blockbusters vom anderen Stern. Ich setze einen $ und bekomme über 70$ zurück.

Zuschauerzahlen mir Erfolg gleichzusetzen ist auch schwierig.
Beliebtester Film?
Zuschauerzahlen sagen auch nur bedingt etwas über einen beliebten Film aus.
Es ist eher der meistgesehene Film.
Wie viele Erwachsene, die Frozen mit ihren lieben Kleinen gesehen haben wären auch so allein ins Kino gegangen?

Inflationsbereinigt?
Funktioniert auch nicht.
Filme sind fast immer an die Epoche gebunden in denen sie entstanden sind.
Genau da waren sie erfolgreich.
Gone with the Wind oder The Birth of a Nation kann man nicht einfach auf die Neuzeit "hochrechnen".
Beim zweitgenannten Film würde eher bei einer Neuaufführung weltweit einige Kinos in Flammen stehen.

Was bleibt?
Am einfachsten für die Masse, ohne Mathe zu bedienen, ist der Umsatz. 
Schade eigentlich.

Zum Glück gibt es noch den persönlichen Erfolg.
Ich gebe 12 EUR aus und habe Spaß dabei.  – unbezahlbar!


----------



## cl55amg (22. März 2021)

6Pac schrieb:


> Inflationsbereinigt?
> Funktioniert auch nicht.
> Filme sind fast immer an die Epoche gebunden in denen sie entstanden sind.
> Genau da waren sie erfolgreich.
> ...


Natürlich funktioniert eine inflationsbereinigte Sichtweise auf den Umsatzerfolg von Filmen. Das hat nichts mit der "Epoche" zu tun, sondern damit das Geld stetig entwertet und man dies berücksichtigt. Wissenschaftlich korrekt werden genauso andere/ähnliche Messungen vorgenommen.

Der Grund weshalb man das im Mainstream selten macht, weil es den durchschnittlich begabten Bürger überfordert. Finanzkompetenz ist nachgewiesenermaßen leider sehr gering bei Durchschnittsverbrauchern. Das gilt übrigens vor allem auch für Medien/Presse, weil diese meist keine quantitative Ausbildung hatten.

Hier eine Auflistung nach Inflationsbereinigung, was den echten Erfolg der Filme mist, da führt Gone with the Wind und Avatar ist nur Platz 3:








						Top 30 Highest-Grossing Movies of All Time Adjusted for Inflation
					

Comic book movies and CGI thrillers dominate the box office these days, but has it always been that way?




					www.thestreet.com
				




Leider verstehen das viele nicht, was Inflation ist und wie diese mit der Kaufkraft zusammenhängt. Es überfordert einfach viele.


----------



## Schinken (25. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Guckt ihr nie in das Forum? Das hier ist ein passendes Unterforum für Musik, Filme und Bücher.


Nein, ich lese PCGH auf dem Handy und habe bis eben wirklich nie nachgesehen, in welchem Unterforum der Thread steht. Du hast Recht, die Diskussion findet im "richtigen" Unterforum statt.

Nur hast du meine (nicht sehr wichtige) Kritik auch etwas missverstanden.
Würde nur die Diskussion im Unterforum stattfinden hätte ich den Thread natürlich nicht kritisiert, ja ich hätte ihn kaum je gelesen.

Mir geht es doch aber um den Artikel. Der ist nicht in irgendeinem Unterforum sondern unter den normalen News. Und dafür, finde ich, ist das Thema zu weit von PC-Hardware entfernt.


----------

